# nile crocodile, spectacled caiman and african dwarf croc



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi guys
looking to see what interest as need to thin down a tad, these 3 guys are all two feet long and are of pretty good temprements for crocs

nile croc 2 to 3 foot £1000
African dwarf croc £850
spectacled caiman £250

would prefer for dwarf croc and caiman to go together as these two have lived together for 3 years from tiny babies, spend all there time together and call to each other, odd pair but interesting.

dwa and pet shop licence holders only. more importantly is good homes

thanks


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

BLACKTHROAT1 said:


> hi guys
> looking to see what interest as need to thin down a tad, these 3 guys are all two feet long and are of pretty good temprements for crocs
> 
> nile croc 2 to 3 foot £1000
> ...


Strange how the dwarf croc and caiman live together  any pics? Might help your sales : victory:


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*crocs*

will try and get some but it wont be till next weekend , shaun foggett knows of a place in the states that houses 9 different species together. not saying I recommend it ,but if it works and the animals seem socially happy then why change it.

cheers


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeh I like the idea, provided as you just said that the animals are happy, healthy and not in any danger to themselves.

Also try listing your add here: DWA Classifieds - Reptile Forums

I just noticed :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

how does one house a nile croc? a 40ft outbuilding?


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

My answer to that would be far away from where one sleeps :lol2:


----------

